# shutdown issue - kernel/acpi config problem? [solved]

## alienjon

This problem came up after installing KDE 4.2, but I don't think it's a kde problem itself (hence I'm posting here).  I first noticed, after upgrading, that the 'shutdown' and 'restart' options weren't available from the kmenu anymore.  So I log out, go to console and try 'shutdown now'.  The init scripts are stopped one after the other but at the end I get the 'enter root password for maintenance or ctrl+D to continue' message.  Doing either starts the init scripts again.

I checked my kernel and I should have everything enabled for power options (acpi, button, etc...)  I also have acpid installed and running.  Additionally, I've noticed the following messages making its way onto my main virtual terminal:

```
acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: client connected from 18593[0:0]
```

Not very informative, but I don't know if they're normal, either (on a side note, I wouldn't mind hiding those messages in a log file either, if possible, to not clutter my terminal)  Restarting the computer works fine (I usually run 'restart')Last edited by alienjon on Sat Feb 07, 2009 12:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
shutdown -h now
```

----------

## alienjon

I could try that, but I think that would be more of a work around.  I'd like to just have KDE give me an option to shut down graphically, so I'm thinking something I did in upgrading uninstalled or re-configured incorrectly.

----------

## DONAHUE

Recommend a new title, specific 'kde 4.2 won't/doesn't have/whatever' and a post in the desktop forum.

The option given will provide an orderly shutdown, I am not kde, but 'reboot' or 'shutdown -h now' work well from a terminal window in gnome.

----------

## alienjon

I could, but the problem isn't with KDE, per se.  I should be able to just 'shutdown now' to turn off the computer and it doesn't want to do that.  I've had this problem before but I can't find it again (yet, at least) and the issue before was a non-kde configuration issue (I think with the kernel, but I just can't remember).  I will clarify the title, though.

----------

## DONAHUE

read 

```
man shutdown
```

'shutdown now' takes you to a maintenance mode: as you quoted; 'enter root password for maintenance or ctrl+D to continue'

'shutdown -h now' shuts it down

 *Quote:*   

> I could, but the problem isn't with KDE, per se.

 

is inconsistent with

 *Quote:*   

> I could try that, but I think that would be more of a work around. I'd like to just have KDE give me an option to shut down graphically, so I'm thinking something I did in upgrading uninstalled or re-configured incorrectly.

 

which seems to be an accurate statement but leaves out the possibility that kde 4.2 has lost a feature

----------

## alienjon

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 'shutdown now' takes you to a maintenance mode: as you quoted; 'enter root password for maintenance or ctrl+D to continue'
> ...

 

Huh... Thats interesting because in the past I've run that command sans '-h' and it worked as I expect it to (shuts down the computer w/out maintenance mode) but I hadn't honestly looked at the man file (never came up for me).  Ok, well thanks for pointing that out, I didn't realize.  I'll look into KDE-specific issues now.

----------

